# What is a Scrapie tag & a USDA Premises ID Number?



## animalluvr (Feb 12, 2011)

I was looking at the membership form on the Myotonic Goat Registry website & it asks for a USDA Premises ID Number.... what is this & do I have to have it?

Also, I was reading the online registration application & it asks for the goats USDA Scrapie Tag #, Tattoo #, General Ear tag #, & Microchip #.... what are scrapie tags & do we need them? Do we need any of this to register the kids?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

They are related and are a federal program that is being severley tightened down on in the next couple of years. They do now have penalties for non-compliant flocks and want complete scrapies free status across the country by 2015. You shouldn't need these numbers to register your animals, if you bought them from a breeder, they should have come with these numbers already on an ear tag or tattoo. The premis ID can be tied to your tattoo that is issued from your registry. If you plan on breeding, you will need this number to transport animals across state lines, show, or market to an auction. Here is the old publication http://www.cdfa.ca.gov/ahfss/Animal_Hea ... e12-07.pdf
Tag requirements http://www.wvagriculture.org/images/Ani ... ieInfo.pdf
In addition each state puts their own spin on the rules so you will need to look them up.
For those that like graphs http://www.animalagriculture.org/Soluti ... %20Joe.pdf


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

my Tattoo with ADGA is now my Scrapies ID 

I had to call the state vet and have them look up my info and tell them my ADGA tattoo and they added that as an acceptable form of scrapies ID. 

If a goat is ADGA registered the herd tattoo is their scrapies ID


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

The ADGA tattoos are recognized as ID for the scrapie program, I don't know what other registries are recognized. But smaller breed registries are not likely to be recognized by the USDA. Scrapie is the goat and sheep version of Mad cow, and the purpose of this program is to be able to track back an animal to its origin if it is identified as infected. It is really important in the effort to protect the food supply, especially for people who can't grow their own food. In NM you have to have this to do much of anything, you can't get a health certificate from a vet anymore without a scrapie program number, and you can't get that without a premise ID Number. 

Jan


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's the list of approved registries. The Mytonic goat registry is on the list.
http://www.aphis.usda.gov/animal_health ... attoos.pdf


----------

